# Drawing a Multi-Layer Color-Blended Image with PHP/GD



## takua108 (Jan 4, 2006)

Okay, in continuance with my last post about the hex colors, I now need some help getting some PHP/GD code that'll allow me to draw a graphic of the user's player for an indie game that I'm doing the website for. Only problem is that (in the game) the user's player graphic consists of (from bottom-to-top in drawing order) legs, torso, and armor. Each section's color can be customized with any RGB color.

Anyways, now I need to draw the graphic for the user's player on his or her stats page on the website, using MySQL values for the color. The color is stored as RRRGGGBBB, and I've already figured out how to retrieve it and use substr() to get each color component. I've even already partially figured out the image blending code:

```
<?php

// Load the sprite into memory
$imgTorso=imageCreateFromPng("images/sprite.png");
$imgBlend=imageCreateFromPng("images/sprite.png"); // Load his clone too

// Load the height and width of the image
$sx=imagesx($imgBlend);
$sy=imagesy($imgBlend);

// Define the color to blend the image with
$color=imagecolorallocate($imgBlend,$_GET['r'],$_GET['g'],$_GET['b']);
$background=imagecolorallocate($imgBlend,255,255,255);

// Blend the image
imagefilledrectangle($imgBlend,0,0,$sx,$sy,$color);

// Output for Browser
imagecopymerge($imgTorso,$imgBlend,0,0,0,0,$sx,$sy,50);
imagefill($imgTorso,0,0,$background);
imagecolortransparent($imgTorso,$background);

header("Content-type: image/png");
imagePng($imgTorso);
?>
```
Can anyone help me get code that both blends _each_ part of the graphic as well as draws them on top of each other? I have half of the solution above; I just need the rest.

Thanks in advance,
~takua108


----------

